# Just Joined



## Dan Draper (May 26, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Just joined today. I live in upstate NY and practice Judo. Been doing it since 94. Looking forward to some intelligent discussion and maybe some new training ideas.

Dan


----------



## Steve (May 26, 2020)

Dan Draper said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just joined today. I live in upstate NY and practice Judo. Been doing it since 94. Looking forward to some intelligent discussion and maybe some new training ideas.
> 
> Dan


Welcome to the site.


----------



## Buka (May 26, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Dan.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 26, 2020)

Welcome!! Always good to hear from new martial artists


----------



## Dan Draper (May 26, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcomes I have gotten so far!


----------



## Gweilo (May 26, 2020)

Welcome Dan


----------



## seasoned (May 26, 2020)

Welcome aboard, Dan. This is a great site and we hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Tames D (May 26, 2020)

Welcome Dan. Are you related to Dave?


----------



## _Simon_ (May 27, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Dan! Enjoy the forum!





Tames D said:


> Welcome Dan. Are you related to Dave?


Ahhh, whatta guy! Love Dave Draper's poetic writing style


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 27, 2020)

Dan Draper said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just joined today. I live in upstate NY and practice Judo. Been doing it since 94. Looking forward to some intelligent discussion and maybe some new training ideas.
> 
> Dan


Congratulations on joining. Looking forward to some good discussion.


----------



## Steve (May 27, 2020)

You ever do Wing Chun, by any chance?


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 16, 2020)

Welcome to Mt Dan


----------

